# Microsoft создает инструмент, который вернет пользователям контроль над их данными



## Candellmans

Microsoft создает инструмент, который вернет пользователям контроль над их данными

*Microsoft запустила проект Bali, цель которого — передать в руки пользователей контроль над данными, которые собирают о них различные компании. Проект находится на стадии тестирования.*

*Проект Bali*
Microsoft работает над проектом под кодовым названием Bali, цель которого — дать пользователям возможность контролировать, какие именно данные о них собираются технологическими компаниями и другими инстанциями. Проект реализует исследовательское подразделение Microsoft Research, в настоящий момент новинка находится на стадии тестирования, пишет ресурс ZDNet.
На странице самого проекта Bali описывается как «новый персональный банк данных, который передает в руки пользователей контроль над всеми данными, собранными о них… банк даст возможность пользователям хранить все данные (необработанные и прогнозные), сгенерированные ими. 

Он позволит пользователю визуализировать, управлять, контролировать, делиться и монетизировать эти данные».
Авторы проекта пишут, что он базируется на концепции «обратной конфиденциальности», которую разработали в 2014 г. для Microsoft *Юрий Гуревич*(Yuri Gurevich), *Ефим Худис*(Efim Hudis) и *Жанетт Винг*(Jeannette Wing), работавшие на тот момент в Microsoft Research. Фрагмент личной информации является обратно конфиденциальным, если какая-либо сторона имеет к нему доступ, а создатель/пользователь этой информации — нет. Авторы отмечают, что поставщики медицинских услуг, полиция, операторы платных дорог, продуктовые сети и работодатели создают обратно конфиденциальные данные, владение которыми во многих случаях может быть выгодно пользователям.

Таким образом, задача Bali — как раз вернуть пользователям контроль над этими данными, разрушив их обратную конфиденциальность. На странице проекта указано, что Bali находится в начальной стадии, то есть разработчики сосредоточены на том, чтобы помочь пользователям собрать персональные данные с различных сайтов и получить возможность их просматривать.






Microsoft придумала, как вернуть пользователям контроль над их данными

ZDNet пишет, что сейчас, когда проблема безопасности пользовательских данных остро стоит для компаний вроде Facebook, Microsoft может в конечном счете успешно коммерциализировать инструмент, который возвратит контроль над данными в руки пользователей.

*Сбор данных в Microsoft*
Напомним, в ноябре 2018 г. аналитическая компания Privacy Company выяснила, что Microsoft и сама ведет масштабный сбор личных данных пользователей своих программных продуктов. Об этом стало известно в ходе проведения особого исследования специалистами Privacy Company, заказчиком которого выступило Министерство безопасности и правосудия Голландии.

Согласно отчету Privacy Company, сбор телеметрии в Windows 10 включает 1200 типов событий, и доступ к этой информации имеют 10 команд инженеров. В случае с Office идет сбор уже около 25 тыс. различных событий, обработкой которых заняты 30 команд специалистов.
Сведения, собранные через Microsoft Office, содержат подробности об индивидуальном использовании всех без исключения программ этого пакета, включая наиболее востребованные Word и Excel. Клиент электронной почты Outlook тоже не остался в стороне – алгоритм встроен и в него, а поскольку Outlook пользуется спросом в бизнес-сегменте, то под угрозой может оказаться чувствительная информация многих компаний со всего мира.

В отчете Privacy Company отдельно указывается факт невозможности самостоятельного отключения алгоритма Microsoft или хотя бы взятия контроля над ним. Пользователь не сможет ни уменьшить объем передаваемых данных, ни узнать, какие именно сведения о них отсылаются для дальнейшего анализа в Microsoft.

Вся собранная Microsoft Office информация пересылается на серверы корпорации, расположенные в США. Это прямое нарушение «Общего регламента по защите данных» (GPDR) недавно принятого в ЕС и подразумевающего, в частности, хранение данных пользователей из Евросоюза на серверах в Европе.

Microsoft создает инструмент, который вернет пользователям контроль над их данными


----------

